# Any reason why im in red surge and no orders?



## bpagan (Oct 9, 2015)

got to 2 surges and hung out 15 minutes and no orders then had a surge spawn on me and 20 minutes later still no orders... What in the world is going on. Cant be congestion for sll three


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

bpagan said:


> got to 2 surges and hung out 15 minutes and no orders then had a surge spawn on me and 20 minutes later still no orders... What in the world is going on. Cant be congestion for sll three


They know to wait the surge out, I was in a 2.8x surge and not a single ride but as soon as it ended I did get a nice $60 ride.

Not to mention those that chase it so 50 cars are in it doesn't help. I live in coconut Grove where the surges were, cost me nothing to wait.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Surge is based on projected demand, not actual demand. Sometimes the projection is simply wrong.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> Surge is based on projected demand, not actual demand. Sometimes the projection is simply wrong.


What's funny was 2 minutes prior to the surge I got 3 pings back to back that I turned down, once the surge started not a single ping for the 30 minutes it was in effect.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

We're pawns in this weird Uber game. Be strategic & smart. Once you figure out how to play the game, you'll make more money than other drivers in your area. There's an area I watch that fake surges all the time. Part of Uber's game.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Don't accept any non surge pings for the first 3 minutes. Let those cheapos wait longer for a ride.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

bpagan said:


> got to 2 surges and hung out 15 minutes and no orders then had a surge spawn on me and 20 minutes later still no orders... What in the world is going on. Cant be congestion for sll three


A shirt might help. Add a bra while your at it, son.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

volksie said:


> We're pawns in this weird Uber game. Be strategic & smart. Once you figure out how to play the game, you'll make more money than other drivers in your area. There's an area I watch that fake surges all the time. Part of Uber's game.


What strategy exactly are you taking about, I love all these I have the right strategy posts, which are absurd and laughable.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

The_One said:


> What strategy exactly are you taking about, I love all these I have the right strategy posts, which are absurd and laughable.


There are certain times that surges happen, same time, same place each week from the same areas.

If you know when that surge will happen and where most of the pings with people on a timed schedule request from you have the upper hand.

It is also places taxis congregate and I'll give an example that I used to do.

Monday morning 10am port Miami surges 3x+ and those that NEED a ride because let's say they scheduled their plane ride for shortly after porting, they will order at surge. I used to get rides doing that easily but you have to time it right, you have to know when and where the ships port. ALL of them come in Monday morning at the same time, some Thursday and Friday. Strategize where you will be at those times and you are more likely to get a nice surge. Usually after a week away from home even those that live in Miami will take a surge.

Taxis have been doing this for years, this is why there are taxi lots because it is where high demand is, knowing the times of it is the key.


----------



## RamRam (Oct 1, 2015)

Do not chase the surge, waste of time and gas.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Uber is laughing as they manipulate us...


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

bpagan said:


> got to 2 surges and hung out 15 minutes and no orders then had a surge spawn on me and 20 minutes later still no orders... What in the world is going on. Cant be congestion for sll three


I see a surge on my driver app and when I go to the rider app, it's not there but it's still on my driver app. Happens all the time


----------



## IEpartner (Oct 11, 2015)

bpagan said:


> got to 2 surges and hung out 15 minutes and no orders then had a surge spawn on me and 20 minutes later still no orders... What in the world is going on. Cant be congestion for sll three


Could it possibly be that paxs are becoming sophisticated enough that they are entirely gaming the system by waiting till surge ends before requesting?


----------



## vip (Jul 10, 2015)

Surges are bullshit. Same thing happens to me. But where surges are legit is when there is an event going on such as a concert or football game. I worked the most I have ever worked this weekend. Homecoming college football game along with a festival downtown. I don't think I had any non-surge rides for the evening. When demand is that high the surges don't end and the pax can't just wait it out!!! 
Surges any other night without an event is a waste of time.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

The_One said:


> What strategy exactly are you taking about, I love all these I have the right strategy posts, which are absurd and laughable.


LAUGH AWAY!!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I had an XL ride last week where the guy told me he didn't order x because it was surging. The only question I asked him was at what was the surge, he has no clue, told me he saw the surge and decided to request XL. XL is over 2x more expensive than x.


----------



## vip (Jul 10, 2015)

limepro said:


> I had an XL ride last week where the guy told me he didn't order x because it was surging. The only question I asked him was at what was the surge, he has no clue, told me he saw the surge and decided to request XL. XL is over 2x more expensive than x.


\

Most people don't even know what they are paying. A pax last night was inquiring about Uber and asked do they charge by the mile or the minute? People have no clue about how the cost of the ride is figured. All they care is that it is cheap and they don't have to tip.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Don't just sit in the middle of the surge zone. Park close to an area the has a lot of possible riders in that zone. Also turn your app off before the surge to avoid canceling those non surge pings. I have had Uber employees tell me that acceptance rate does effect the amount of pings your sent.


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

How about getting non surge rides while you are middle of the surge zone? That's annoying as heck.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

limepro said:


> They know to wait the surge out, I was in a 2.8x surge and not a single ride but as soon as it ended I did get a nice $60 ride.
> 
> Not to mention those that chase it so 50 cars are in it doesn't help. I live in coconut Grove where the surges were, cost me nothing to wait.


Crucial consideration. A friend of mine was watching the pax app here in town. There was a solid surge of over 2.5, maybe 3, I can't remember and it doesn't matter. The town has a very high 1x rate. I personally could see cars sitting all over town. The surge lasted maybe ten or 15 minutes. As soon as it dropped to 1x, cars dropped off the map, I could see them moving.

Too many drivers coming on at once, pax able to see cars sitting on their app, if they notice the cars are out there, all they need to do is wait it out. There cars are always going to be idle when they book them. It has got to be a sign that a market, at least at that moment is saturated. If you have enough cars dropping and popping up at once during high surge, pax should be able to learn to wait it out.

This is pretty common experience for drivers in markets with lots of drivers isn't it? Nothing new.


----------



## Steve B. (Sep 22, 2015)

I work in the Columbia SC market and the other morning I happened to wake up at 3:35AM on monday morning to use the can... when I got back in bed I checked my phone for messages and by chance I opened the uber app.... At 3:35AM on monday morning it was showing a red surge at 2.9x to 3.5x in town..... HOW THE F*** is that possible??? Every bar in town closes at 2am sharp... I'm starting to think its like a carrot on a stick tempting drivers


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> I work in the Columbia SC market and the other morning I happened to wake up at 3:35AM on monday morning to use the can... when I got back in bed I checked my phone for messages and by chance I opened the uber app.... At 3:35AM on monday morning it was showing a red surge at 2.9x to 3.5x in town..... HOW THE F*** is that possible??? Every bar in town closes at 2am sharp... I'm starting to think its like a carrot on a stick tempting drivers


Biggest day for flights out is Monday early morning.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

vip said:


> \
> 
> Most people don't even know what they are paying. A pax last night was inquiring about Uber and asked do they charge by the mile or the minute? People have no clue about how the cost of the ride is figured. All they care is that it is cheap and they don't have to tip.


Like when they want you to take them from the bar to the In-n-Out burger drive-through with a half hour wait. They think we get paid properly to sit idle. Usually four smelly, boisterous guys. And the car ends up smelling like burgers for the next ride.


----------

